# Christian Convert to be Executed in Afghanistan



## danborvan (Nov 20, 2010)

Forgive me if this has already been posted. World Magazine has the story:
WORLD Magazine | Deeds done in dark | Mindy Belz | Nov 20, 10


----------



## Montanablue (Nov 20, 2010)

I read about this yesterday. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## earl40 (Nov 20, 2010)

It will be interesting to see if "President Brother [Barack] Obama" comes to bat here.


----------



## Christopher88 (Nov 20, 2010)

Time for Action on Behalf of the Persecuted Church


----------

